# Ticket-System mit joomla



## Otep (27. Juli 2010)

Hallo Leute 

Nun ich bin seit ein paar Tagen auf der Suche nach einem Ticket-System für Joomla v1.5.2...

Habe nun schon einige ausprobiert, gut gefallen hat mit WATS aber das mit der Rechtevergabe für User, MoD und Admins gefällt mir das nicht so ganz und das Einstellen der Tickets, was letztendlich jeder wer wie sieht bekomme ich auch nicht ganz hin oder es geht mit WATS nicht... 

Hat jemand nen Vorschlag zu alternativen "kostenlosen" Ticket - Systemen die man ich sag mal breitgefächet anpassen kann 

MfG

Otep


----------



## msimpr (27. Juli 2010)

Was willst Du damit?


----------



## Otep (27. Juli 2010)

Is für die Arbeit


----------



## bingo88 (27. Juli 2010)

Ich persönlich setze Mantis ein (Bugtracker), ist allerdings kein Joomla-Addon und auch am Anfang etwas gewöhnungsbedürftig. Kannst es dir ja mal ansehen


----------



## kühlprofi (9. August 2010)

bingo88 schrieb:


> Ich persönlich setze Mantis ein (Bugtracker), ist allerdings kein Joomla-Addon und auch am Anfang etwas gewöhnungsbedürftig. Kannst es dir ja mal ansehen


 
Wir benutzen bei der arbeit ebenfalls bugtracker.. finde das ganz ok! der funktionsumfang ist gerade richtig für unsere anwendung...


----------



## speCt0R (10. August 2010)

kann ich auch nur empfehlen

mfg


----------

